# What are the first things I need to do once I've moved?



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

My Husband is starting a good job in spain soon and we shall be leaving the UK to go and live there. He will obviously be issued with a Social Security number when he starts his job but what are the first things we need to do?
On my list I have that we need to get a Padron, when and where? and then a NIE, when and where do we get that? Then a SIP medical card...
Basically, which comes first and how long do we have to get them once we get there? Will we need any of these before we rent a place long term?
Any advice would be great!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

emjeast said:


> My Husband is starting a good job in spain soon and we shall be leaving the UK to go and live there. He will obviously be issued with a Social Security number when he starts his job but what are the first things we need to do?
> On my list I have that we need to get a Padron, when and where? and then a NIE, when and where do we get that? Then a SIP medical card...
> Basically, which comes first and how long do we have to get them once we get there? Will we need any of these before we rent a place long term?
> Any advice would be great!


NIE 1st , padron next and the SIP card. NIE is most important as you need it for everything. You can apply to the Spanish embassy in the UK.The padron is done in the town hall of where you are going to live, and the SIP card at ther local health centre.
Apply for your EHIC card while still in the UK.

The Padron is only after you have moved into the place you rent.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> NIE 1st , padron next and the SIP card. NIE is most important as you need it for everything. You can apply to the Spanish embassy in the UK.The padron is done in the town hall of where you are going to live, and the SIP card at ther local health centre.
> Apply for your EHIC card while still in the UK.
> 
> The Padron is only after you have moved into the place you rent.


ah - but it's best to do the NIE & resident's list at the same time once you arrive (one payment)


then the padron, then the medical stuff & school if you need to sort that out


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Do all of the above, then just enjoy,

Best of luck with your move,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> ah - but it's best to do the NIE & resident's list at the same time once you arrive (one payment)
> 
> 
> then the padron, then the medical stuff & school if you need to sort that out


Yes, you need to go to the Oficina de Extranjeros at the Comisario de Policia, that's the National rather than the Local police. There is one in every provincial capital. Take your passport.

Full details of how to get NIE/residencia are on the British Embassy website, along with lots of other useful information.

Link: Living in Spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, you need to go to the Oficina de Extranjeros at the Comisario de Policia, that's the National rather than the Local police. There is one in every provincial capital. Take your passport.
> 
> Full details of how to get NIE/residencia are on the British Embassy website, along with lots of other useful information.
> 
> Link: Living in Spain


more info here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2724-residency-certificates-eu-residents.html


and the forms for download here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-spanish-forms-download.html


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

- Obtain your NIE Number (A Spanish Gestor can do this for you) 
- Make sure your Passport & UK Driving Licence are in date 
- Buy a Good Spanish Phrase Book ! 
- Open a Bank Account 
- Do you wish to apply for Residencia ? 
- Register on the Padron 
- Apply for State Healthcare if Applicable 
- Register with the Utilities 
- If you will be working here do you need to Register as "autonomo" – Self Employed ? 
- Make a Spanish Will to Protect your Spanish Assets 
- Do you need to Legally Import your car ? 
- Insure your Property, Contents & Car 
- Remember to put Insurance, Tax & Ownership documents in you car 
- Take numerous Photocopies of every document you have and file seperately 
- Do you need UK or Spanish TV? 
- Do you need to send small, regular sums of Money to & from the UK? – If so contact a Money Transfer Agent 
- Meet with an Asesor, Financial Advisor or Tax Consultant to discuss your Financial Situation and plan your future.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

djfwells said:


> - Obtain your NIE Number (A Spanish Gestor can do this for you)
> - Make sure your Passport & UK Driving Licence are in date
> - Buy a Good Spanish Phrase Book !
> - Open a Bank Account
> ...


there's no such thing now - you should sign on the resident's list if you plan to stay or do stay more than 90 days


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> there's no such thing now - you should sign on the resident's list if you plan to stay or do stay more than 90 days


Depends if EU or Non-EU Citizen


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Get yourself a GOOD, Spanish, English speaking, Lawyer. Tell him what you want, ask him how much he will charge and if it's acceptable to you, tell him to get on with it and get on with your life....simples!! (Money well spent!).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

djfwells said:


> Depends if EU or Non-EU Citizen


you are replying to a Brit on this thread


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> you are replying to a Brit on this thread


Yeah, saw that - Say's that they are from the UK but not actually of British Nationality - just didn't want to make an ASS of U and ME... been caught out with that one before , Lol !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

djfwells said:


> Yeah, saw that - Say's that they are from the UK but not actually of British Nationality - just didn't want to make an ASS of U and ME... been caught out with that one before , Lol !


maybe she'll come & tell us for sure


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Not sure if it's the same in other cities but I didn't apply for NIE before leaving, my first day in Barcelona I just went to the local office to register my NIE. Second thing was opening a bank account and getting a social security number. 

Those were the steps required before I could start my job. Then afterwards came registration with the empadronamiento (city hall) ; once you have a certificate of that, go to your nearest doctor (in Catalunya we call it the CAP but this will have a different name outside of Catalunya) and with empadronamiento as proof that you reside in Spain you will be registered with that doctor/hospital. Note that empadronamiento is necessary for that and without it you better not fall ill or you pay the price for all treatment yourself 

NIE will be necessary for your rental contract, probably also for your job contract, and for plenty of other purchases. Very important to look after that as soon as you can.

Non-obligatory is registration with the UK embassy as residing in Spain. I never bothered to register with the Belgian embassy because they don't do much useful stuff anyways. If the British embassy is good though, it may be beneficial and certainly can't do harm to register.


----------

